
How GDPR Kills the Innovation Economy - isabelc
https://shift.newco.co/how-gdpr-kills-the-innovation-economy-844570b70a7a
======
isabelc
The main point this article makes is that GDPR strengthens the Tech Oligarchs
(Google, Facebook, etc.).

 _"...it’s clear that GDPR, while well intentioned, has already delivered a
massive and unexpected externality: Instead of limiting the reach of the most
powerful players operating in the world of data, it has in fact achieved the
opposite effect."_

 _" Put another way: You’re quite likely to click “I Consent” or “Yes” when a
GDPR form is put in between you and your next hit of Facebook dopamine. You’re
utterly unlikely to do the same when a small publisher asks for your consent
via what feels like a spammy email."_

